# .... Friday Pics.....



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Got one mounted!


----------



## k_see900 (Sep 14, 2005)

Made the Disney Trip For my son's Fifth Birthday. He had lots of fun.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

my family









offshore yakking, hoping to head north to the trinity this weekend for gar again...


----------



## CulturedHick (Jun 11, 2011)

Maycn Lynnette born last night at 6:30. She is 8 lbs and 21 inches long.
My first grandaughter!


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Frio


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

A few Water Lilly pics my wife took last weekend in San Angelo and my only photo from the weekend of a big Axis on the move! Take care, Baker


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Guess where.
Fire pit in the woods
Tubing the Nueces back in the day
Time to eat!


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

UDS almost finished. Should be ready to cook this weekend.







Couple 4th of july













New toy


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Last sunday.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

My wife finally got her horse! She's wanted one since she was a little girl. I think we got a good one!

My son can't stop smiling either

Hit a home run with this Longhorn calf...


----------



## Turningheads23 (Nov 2, 2011)

New puppy and she has been nothing but fun so far


----------



## Charlie Brown (May 17, 2007)

I like when he wants to go with me.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

went to my wifes grampas place in Madisonville we tore em up


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

dbarham said:


> View attachment 1523426
> View attachment 1523434
> went to my wives grampas place in Madisonville we tore em up


LOL How many wives you have?


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

CulturedHick said:


> Maycn Lynnette born last night at 6:30. She is 8 lbs and 21 inches long.
> My first grandaughter!


Congratulations on your first granddaughter. Spoil her rotten and send her home.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

*A few from Paris*

Some culture and some fun


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Very nice Pics! Wow some very good ones
I have a few Recents to share between the rain!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
My sis @60 is a very accomplished fisherman and has more Big Bass logged at the Bend the any other woman and some men that I know.
A few Fast trips between rain drops
Oh by the way, the Bass are all released and the Reds and trout were within limits and number of people fishing.


----------



## Palmetto (Jun 28, 2004)

1. Axis buck I killed in June
2. Gus. My 11 month old
3. Dog Kennel i'm building. Two 5'x10' runs.


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

*4th of July at Lake LBJ*

My youngest daughter finally learned how to water ski.


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

*Randon Pics*

Recital pic.
Fun at the beach.


----------



## Fish Specialist (Aug 20, 2012)

Just landed in Dallas!! I'll be at the McAllen hunting and fishing expo this weekend!! Stop by the DOA lures booth and say hello!!

One of the displays that will be at the show...









Also was blessed to have taken delivery of my brand new skiff from Ankona boats!!


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

As long as I have been around Friday pic's have to and I sure do enjoy getting to see the rest of the state and the people from it while at work . 

Y'all have a good weekend!


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

A couple pics


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Our newest and last baby girl at 2 weeks old  Such a blessing! Thank you so much to everyone for the thoughts and prayers while she was in the NICU, they were very much appreciated! She is as perfect as can be now!


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

A few more random...
1. Emma loves her new baby 
2. Rion's 10th birthday
3. Paige lost her front tooth, the other one came out a few days later
4. My big girl Emma


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Lunch @ the Wharf last weekend

Nice red

BP bad boy boat on the highway this am


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

James IV FINALLY got a haircut (sort of).. Think I got a 'hippie in the making'...:tongue:


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

*Swimming with Papi!*

Youngest grandson wanted goggles like his big brother! Found the smallest I could find and the little fella was happy!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I was tired of my boring office here at work so I decided to give it a make over. Some of the ladies that work for me were kind enough to paint it for me while I was out of town, after I choose the colors of the walls and they got it painted they had all thought I had lost my mind! I kept telling them that with the new furniture I bought and the things I were going to incorporate into it that it would all be fine... they just couldn't see my vision!

I think it turned out great! I find it to be very calming

Here are a few before and after pictures...


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

They're knot on the wrong feet :smile:

Little dweebs

Got a shave

???


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

Traded seats w a woman that didn't want to sit next to this young man flying alone....he was really missing his dad...showed me how to download all my jimmy buffet songs from my iPod to his....we sang jimmy together the rest of the trip...


----------



## Sweetwater (Feb 25, 2008)

well played, Sir!


----------



## FOUL HOOKED (Jan 3, 2006)

Black light run at NRG Stadium last Saturday with the family. Lots of fun!


----------



## Corky (May 22, 2004)

Went fishing this week at the Shady Roost in Nestor Falls, Ontario. First pic is our transportation for fly-in trip (1946 Beech 18). Second pic is a 19" smallmouth bass that I pulled in on first cast. Caught fish this size all day long...was an awesome trip.


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

Chupacabra on the back porch
Walt Wilkins at Luckenbach July 4th weekend
Don't stand still around here or you'll have flowers sticking out of your a....
How I end most everyday
I have to walk by this multiple times a day!!!!!!


----------



## Lagunaroy (Dec 30, 2013)

donaken said:


> Traded seats w a woman that didn't want to sit next to this young man flying alone....he was really missing his dad...showed me how to download all my jimmy buffet songs from my iPod to his....we sang jimmy together the rest of the trip...


Looks like you both are winners! Buffet on an airplane, sitting next to kids is always a winner!

From the pic it was good for both you guys, you have my respect and admiration.

The world needs more like you!


----------



## RedHooker (Jan 13, 2012)

Harbormaster said:


> They're knot on the wrong feet :smile:
> 
> Little dweebs
> 
> ...


I'm with ya. ????


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Great pics everyone. Its time to eat.... 



Blackened Fresh Speckled Trout topped with a simple reduced balsamic organic sugar black sauce with a side of Sake Sake Drunken Slaw..

Speckled Trout Almondine n Corn Maque Choux

Hot Legs.. Made a Chipotle Sauce and a Blue cheese yogurt dipping sauce.Sided with a Grilled Sweet Potato Salad..

Fresh Basil Pesto Speckled Trout sided with Fresh garden salad with Basil Vinaigrette and Fresh Corn on cob with Basil Butter.


Chorizo Egg EnCHILLadas

Margarita Shrimp Salad 

Feech Cakes and a Margarita Salad ( Dressing has Tequila,grand mariner and lime juice etc ) Had a Margarita as well. Intoxicating meal it was..:dance:


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

MEGABITE said:


> Guess where.
> Fire pit in the woods
> Tubing the Nueces back in the day
> Time to eat!


The rock that Round Rock Texas is named after


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

*My youngest's first birthday*

Miss Tessa Pearl's 1st bday smash cake session and one of me and my oldest, Skye, at a friends wedding.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Here are a few pics from the past / present.. 

Flash back from a road trip to N.H.... Lupines State Flower 

Eucalyptus Flowers a month behind blooming.. ( Coneflower ) 

Been a year since Grand Ma Ma passed. Almost 97. She was the inspiration of all our family's. She is dearly missed. Stolat Stolat. Live 100 years... or as close as you can achieve.


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Destin fishing trip


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

A few more


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

My wrecked truck Wednesday


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

couple of the sunrise the other day


----------



## Herb Burnwell (May 31, 2009)

Sharkchum and I last sunday... 

sunrise
25# jack caught on medium spinning gear
meat haul
Chum with speck
me bowed up with jack...fight lasted 30 plus minutes


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Time to break out the bottlecap rain gauge, this is one of the problems of living your own mini Climate, rains across the valley, but not up here. 








Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rickxt23 (May 2, 2013)

Red Zone:dance:


----------



## Fishonthebrain (Mar 16, 2009)

*July 2014*

Just a few from the last couple of weeks:
Jack Attack!
Momma's Big Trout
Out fished again!
Lunch at Steve's Landing
Super Moon


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

our new family member, Abby. 6 weeks old. 
Size comparison


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

trodery said:


> I was tired of my boring office here at work so I decided to give it a make over. Some of the ladies that work for me were kind enough to paint it for me while I was out of town, after I choose the colors of the walls and they got it painted they had all thought I had lost my mind! I kept telling them that with the new furniture I bought and the things I were going to incorporate into it that it would all be fine... they just couldn't see my vision!
> 
> I think it turned out great! I find it to be very calming
> 
> Here are a few before and after pictures...


You must be someone important. Heck, I live in a barn. LOL Looks great.


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

DCAVA said:


> Lunch @ the Wharf last weekend
> 
> Nice red
> 
> ...


D, is that you on the left?


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

redspeck said:


> D, is that you on the left?


No bro, that's my buddy Sergio Freeman, we took the wives to Arroyo City for the weekend last wk. U didn't see the thread?

Anywho, he's alot thinner than I, but is as bald as I am though.... lol :biggrin:


----------



## Texasgirl44 (May 18, 2012)

My first aoudad I shot over 4th of July weekend.
Sunset at our place in Carta Valley.
My kids at Bucee's in Waller.
Took a rooster and 4 hens to my Dad in Brenham. The smile on his face says how excited he was to get them!
Hounder did not like when we pulled up the carpet to install wood floors. He would not step off the padding until we forced him to get off!


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

Lagunaroy said:


> Looks like you both are winners! Buffet on an airplane, sitting next to kids is always a winner!
> 
> From the pic it was good for both you guys, you have my respect and admiration.
> 
> The world needs more like you!


Shame on her!! Glad you switched seats with her... and the kids' probably glad too !! 
Linda


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

Lagunaroy said:


> Looks like you both are winners! Buffet on an airplane, sitting next to kids is always a winner!
> 
> From the pic it was good for both you guys, you have my respect and admiration.
> 
> The world needs more like you!


Thanks...not sure all would agree...took us an hour to get to this pic...
after, we listened, then, like on que, I offered him my take on Jimmy's song "Barefoot Children", told him kids his age are in titled to run barefoot in the rain
(w moms blessing) and no thunder & lightening...that, as simple as the fun, it 
would be something he would remember and appreciate forever...told him I was very familiar w divorce at a young age, as he....he then asked my favorite 
jimmy song, didn't hesitate to tell him that was a pretty tall order...
but, one favored was "Son of a Sailor"....
So we listened....


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)




----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

MEGABITE said:


> Guess where.
> Fire pit in the woods
> Tubing the Nueces back in the day
> Time to eat!


First photo is the round rock in Round Rock.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Rory


----------

